# HP Notebook RTC Batterie? sau teuer??



## rheumakay (5 Februar 2019)

Hallo, 

ich habe einen HP Laptop g6(private Nutzung). 
Nun zeigt er mir eine Meldung, dass die RTC Batterie leer sein soll.
Ich habe mal nach Ersatz gegoogelt...Batterie 637193-001

Die günstigste habe ich ab 52 Euro gefunden!! Ja spinnen die ?? Für eine Batterie?? 

Ich überlege mir, ob ich nicht eine herkömliche CR2032 nehme und diese  dann an die Kabel anlöte..ich finde bloß nichts über die Spannungsangabe  der HP-Batterie.Das wäre nochmal interressant. 

Oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruß Tom


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Februar 2019)

Ich finde auch keine Spannungsdaten. Ich würde einfach man den Schrumpfschlauch aufschneiden und nachsehen
CR2032 gibt es auch mit Lötfahnen.


----------



## rheumakay (5 Februar 2019)

Ja genau
..mit dem löten bekomme ich schon hin..ein bißchen anrauhen..dann haften die Litze besser


----------



## rheumakay (8 Februar 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe mittlerweile die batterie ausgebaut und den Schrumpfschlauch aufgeschnitten :
Es ist eine stinknormale CR2032 (siehe Anhang)
Ich habe allerdings auch die Spannung nachgemessen : 3,2V (zuvor einmal kurzgeschlossen um die batterie zu belasten)
Also ist diese noch völlig OK.

Mal schauen ob die Anzeige jetzt wieder kommt (habe die alte wieder eingebaut)
Im Laptop die aktuelle Spannung ablesen kann man nicht ?Oder?

Habt ihr sonst noch Tips oder Anregungen?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Senator42 (8 Februar 2019)

der Schurumpfschlauch ist das teure *vde*


----------

